# nslookup\dig missing

## Pugget

Right, so this is probably one of the more silly questions asked in some time, but what package contains nslookup and\or dig?  I've searched through ports finding nothing, and my system doesn't have them.  What am I missing here?

Thanks...

----------

## splooge

emerge bind-tools

----------

## kashani

emerge bind-tools

I'd also add:

emerge traceroute tcpdump nmap tcptraceroute

if you're going to be doing a lot of troubleshooting.

kashani

----------

## Pugget

Thanks for the heads up, emergeing as I type.

----------

## fyerk

 *kashani wrote:*   

> emerge bind-tools
> 
> I'd also add:
> 
> emerge traceroute tcpdump nmap tcptraceroute
> ...

 

netcat is another excellent troubleshooting tool.

----------

